# Good time to order a 3 coupe?



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Jon,

When I asked about getting special 'bimmerfest' pricing on an ordered 03 325Ci, you said that if i was to wait a while, that you'd be able to help me better.. is it that time yet? or should i wait a little longer?

thanks,
Matt


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Let's go bAbY!!

It's wednesday - my day off, and I'm going surfing right now.

Franco should be in his office later this morning.

Give him the spec's., and I will give him the "special"
pricing parameters for your "new" deal when I get back to work..

:thumbup: 

Thanks Matthew!


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

sounds good. :bigpimp: 

i'll email franco and refer to this thread..


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

got a reply. thanks, much better than the first time.  

however, now i am considering 330Ci through ED.. i heard you have a seperate ED guy (irish?) how can i get in touch with him to get a quote on a 330Ci ED? i'd like to compare my options..

1 question i do have, (i spent late last night reading thread about ED..) is that when i setup financing 30 days before i go to pickup, do i have to put down the entire downpayment at that time? that won't work for me, since my car as a trade-in is going to be a significant portion of the downpayment and i obviously can't be without a car for 2-3 months until my car actually comes in to the dealer..


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

oh, it seems like youre around (you just replied to someone else's thread), i'll ask, does that quote include floormats? (most everyone's quotes included floormats...)  

and would you be able to throw in wheel locks for me? :angel:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

mgs333 said:


> *got a reply. thanks, much better than the first time.
> 
> however, now i am considering 330Ci through ED.. i heard you have a seperate ED guy (irish?) how can i get in touch with him to get a quote on a 330Ci ED? i'd like to compare my options..
> 
> *


Hey Matthew!

Franco teams up with Keith Kinealy (a.k.a. "Euroman") for
our Internet/ED Clients...

<< when i setup financing 30 days before i go to pickup, do i have to put down the entire downpayment at that time? >>

Unfortunately, the answer to that question is "yes"...

Neither BMWNA nor BMWFS will float the down payment...


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

i wonder if this is an option.. get a loan (either from bmw, bank or cu or wherever) for close to the full amount of the car. make a couple of payments while the car comes in, once it does, trade the car in and pay off a large portion of the loan then refinance the loan with someone else.. i guess the only thing is that refi rates tend to be higher..


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

In spirit, that would be "do-able"...

Not all lenders are fond of ED; there is a lapse or delay in
the securing of the collateral. 

I really prefer BMWFS for these transactions.

Sure, you contract 30 days prior to pick-up, but the first
payment is deferred an extra 30 days (i.e. 60 days until
the first payment is due from date of contract).


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

ok, i guess ed is out of the question for me now. when i have gobs of cash laying around for downpayment, maybe. 

you know that original car i ordered then cancelled? it's at 152 now..! i'll email franco about 'getting' that particular car.. i have more questions, but i'll email franco about them.. thanks, jon!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

mgs333 said:


> *ok, i guess ed is out of the question for me now. when i have gobs of cash laying around for downpayment, maybe.
> 
> you know that original car i ordered then cancelled? it's at 152 now..! i'll email franco about 'getting' that particular car.. i have more questions, but i'll email franco about them.. thanks, jon! *


My pleasure Matthew!

If you want that exact one, I'll get it for ya!

Don't be afraid or shy to ask questions here either;
others may have similar questions and might 
benefit from seeing them answered here...


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

oh, i just feel like you'd be too busy with answering questions that i should be asking franco. :angel:

can you 'help' me with my trade-in also or is that out of your control? (the used car dept?)

how much could i get for a 2000 honda civic si with 38000 miles and in very good condition? when the car is a few weeks from coming in, i'd have to drive up there and get someone to actually look at it, and let me know how much you're willing to pay me for the trade-in and decide whether i want to sell it or trade it in.. but can i get a general idea now? kelley blue book gives me one trade-in value, and nada gives me a higher number..


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The used car market is very soft right now.
Many people are finding it very difficult to find buyers
for their pre-owned vehicles. My general position
is that you will get the maximum value by "retailing
out of it" yourself, but now more than ever, it might
not be worth your time or trouble. Only you can decide
that for yourself. A dealer's trade-in appraisal really
represents an "offer to purchase"; their own subjective
evaluation of what they'd like to own your car for
(before reconditioning and remarketing expenses).
One thing that you might consider doing is visiting
a few Honda dealerships, and get their "bids to buy".
This will at least give you a baseline point of reference,
and maybe even a back up to sellin git yourself.

We do have a used car manager who performs all appraisals
for us when he's on duty (otherwise, I do it myself).
I always try to be as fair as possible; I am probably
more liberal than most appraisers...
Especially with Hondas - I'm an "ex-Honda guy" from the early
90's... 

Assuming the car needs nothing in terms of reconditioning
("front-line ready"), the car's ACV (Actual Cash Value) is 
probably in the neighborhood of $1,000 to $1,500 below
KBB wholesale, deducting for hi mileage, but not adding
for potential low mileage. Keep in mind that there will be a
new edition of Kelley Blue Book on Nov. 1st, that will no
doubt be a bit lower than the current edition.

Why less than Blue Book you might be wondering?
Well, since the advent of KBB.com, most used car buyers
now come in armed with the "trade-in" figures, and, of course,
the want to _buy_ them for that...


----------



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

You may want to try CARMAX. They just offered me $3800 more than the dealer wanted to give me on a trade. I have found them good to sell to. They give you a written offer good for 7 days and 300mi. No cost to give you an estimate. They charge $159.00 if they buy your car.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

jon, i just tried seeing what my monthly payments would be with only about $5000 down on the euro delivery and the payments are something i could live with.. (note, i didn't use bmw's calculator, i just did it based on estimated total out the door price and minus $5k)

does bmwfs have 72 month loans? right now on the I30 that i'm making payments for, i usually send in twice the monthly payment just because i can and i like to pay it off quickly and i plan to do the same thing with the bimmer but on those months where the money's tight, i'd like to have a lower minimum monthly payment.. i looked on bmwusa's site and their calculator goes only to 60 months.. do they do 72 month loans?

i'd like to get a quote on a ED for a 330Ci after all. with the same color, options, i'll shoot franco an email for a quote request.

my gawd, i'm indecisive, aren't I?  thanks for your (and franco's patience)


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

jon, i'm right now going to email back franco regarding Euro delivery and for a quote.. (i'm going to ask for both 325ci and 330ci quotes, and try to decide, should be same $$ amount over invoice, no?)

thanks for your great offer on regular delivery, i hope i can count on you for a equally great offer on a euro delivery. thank you!


----------

